# [B] 2 x Jetter Nano-B NB-CPU, 1 x Jetter Nano-B N-IA4



## HerrLurch (7 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch nur aufmerksam machen auf die oben genannten Steuerelemente die ich vor kurzem bei eBay reingestellt habe.

Habe mich früher mit Simatic S7 beschäftigt und habe die Module von Jetter besorgt um mich etwas weiter mit Steuerungstechnik zu beschäftigen.

Kann damit aber leider nichts anfangen da mir momentan die Zeit und vor allem die restlichen Komponenten, die für einen Betrieb erforderlich wären, fehlen (Netzteil, LCD, Software, Kabel etc.).

NB-CPU (klick mich)
NB-CPU (klick mich)
N-IA4 (klick mich)

Gerne können wir uns auf einen Sofort-Kauf Preis einigen - preislich würden wir uns sicherlich einig werden.

Freilich biete ich bei Nichtfunktion eine Rückgabeoption an.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## HerrLurch (30 August 2010)

Da es beim ersten Versuch nichts wurde mit dem Verkauf, habe ich die Sachen wiedereingestellt.

NB-CPU (klick mich)
NB-CPU (klick mich)
N-IA4 (klick mich)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

